# Timekeeping Problems With My Seiko 5



## jb1994 (Oct 27, 2009)

hi guys, i bought a seiko 5 sports in january this year and i love it, i've got watches that cost much more but i love the look amd design of my seiko i wear it as a day to day watch and its been great but the last couple of days i noticed it was gaining time, overnight it gained just over an hour which has really suprised me as when i was weighing up which watch to buy for this sort of purpose the overall response from the people on this site was the seiko because of the build qualty, and i totally agree so i was just wondering if you guys had any idea why the watch had just started gaining so much after only four month, as always i would appreciate any advice given, thanks for reading :thumbsup:


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Have you recently dropped or given the watch a hard clout against anything? I seem to remember reading something about Seikos getting the hairspring hung up on a protruding screw/pin or some such. Sounds like a warranty return to me.


----------



## Grosvenor (Mar 14, 2010)

The problem here is you have a cheap naff Japanese watch.

You'll never get a Seiko running to a minute a day accuracy.

Only Swiss watches keep good time.

Right sorry guys but I have to go now, Mummy is calling me for my lie down time :dummyspit:


----------



## jb1994 (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks for that answer to my problem, oops! i forgot it wasn't an answer it was just a sarky comment, obviously too much time on yuor hands


----------



## jb1994 (Oct 27, 2009)

oubaas56 said:


> Have you recently dropped or given the watch a hard clout against anything? I seem to remember reading something about Seikos getting the hairspring hung up on a protruding screw/pin or some such. Sounds like a warranty return to me.


thanks for that sensible reply :thumbsup: i cna't remember the watch getting any major knocks or bumbs just the usual daytime wearing to and froing but thats why i bought the watch cos i read they were pretty bullet proof


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

yeah sounds extreme to me , if it was a min or 2 i would say it need regulating but 1 hour is a lot, and i can tell you there is nowt wrong with seiko movements ,

paul


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Grosvenor said:


> The problem here is you have a cheap naff Japanese watch.
> 
> You'll never get a Seiko running to a minute a day accuracy.
> 
> Only Swiss watches keep good time.


 :Troll: alert

I'm sure that you know that you're spouting complete nonsense.


----------



## jb1994 (Oct 27, 2009)

zed4130 said:


> yeah sounds extreme to me , if it was a min or 2 i would say it need regulating but 1 hour is a lot, and i can tell you there is nowt wrong with seiko movements ,
> 
> paul


thanks paul, just had a quick time wth another watch its gaining approx 6 secs a minute, was hoping it would be a quick fix like let it run itself down and stop then restart it being a bit of a novice to automatic workings but looks like a repair job still under warranty so thats one good thing. cheers.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

To the troll: there's nothing wrong with Seiko autos. The movement may look a bit rubbish compared to a Swiss one, but they work very well. I've got a few Seikos, and they keep time just as well as most of my much more expensive Swiss watches. Not to COSC chronometer specs, but as good as a basic ETA 2824-2.

OP: Have you made sure that the watch is fully wound up? Tricky with a Seiko, but try rocking it back and forth for a few minutes. Next favourite is a balance spring problem, either magnetised, or hung up after a knock.


----------



## jb1994 (Oct 27, 2009)

clockworks said:


> To the troll: there's nothing wrong with Seiko autos. The movement may look a bit rubbish compared to a Swiss one, but they work very well. I've got a few Seikos, and they keep time just as well as most of my much more expensive Swiss watches. Not to COSC chronometer specs, but as good as a basic ETA 2824-2.
> 
> OP: Have you made sure that the watch is fully wound up? Tricky with a Seiko, but try rocking it back and forth for a few minutes. Next favourite is a balance spring problem, either magnetised, or hung up after a knock.


i wear the watch most days for a good few hours so pretty sure its fully wound any idea how the balance spring would get magnetised?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Grosvenor said:


> The problem here is you have a cheap naff Japanese watch.
> 
> You'll never get a Seiko running to a minute a day accuracy.
> 
> Only Swiss watches keep good time.


You must be lost, amigo - this is not the site for trolls or haters, and the Japanese Watch section is not the place for a Swiss watch snot, erm, snob.

OP, I've got two Seiko autos (1970s and 2000s models), both keep damn good time. If this is new (bought in January), I'd do a return/exchange/warranty repair and don't worry a bit more. Most Seikos are a bargain for what you'll pay, and their reputation for reliability speaks for itself.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

jb1994 said:


> i wear the watch most days for a good few hours so pretty sure its fully wound any idea how the balance spring would get magnetised?


It's very easy for an auto watch to get run down, especially if you aren't very active for a couple of days. Don't know about Seikos, but most autos need around 600 full revolutions of the rotor for a full wind.

I've had a couple of magnetised watches. It can happen easily - anything with an electric motor contains magnets, as do loudspeakers. Get too close, and you can mess up your watch.

The things that I try and stay away from are the devices that stores use to remove security tags. The ones that are screwed to the counter (it's a chrome disk like a small ashtray) contain horrendously powerful magnets. Get within a few inches while you're paying at B&Q or Tesco, and you'll mess up the balance spring.

A demagnetiser (degausser) is pretty cheap on eBay. Any decent jeweller should have one if you don't want to buy your own.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I have two Seiko 5's and they keep immaculate time! One in particular...










is my day to day work watch. When the hour pips sound on the radio my watch is spot on. All day, every day.

I'm sure that Grosvenor was just a little crabby before nap time.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Grosvenor said:


> The problem here is you have a cheap naff Japanese watch.
> 
> You'll never get a Seiko running to a minute a day accuracy.
> 
> ...


Clown. :wink2:


----------



## Grosvenor (Mar 14, 2010)

It makes me laugh the way you guys go on about this jap crap like it was some sort of luxury brand.

Seiko's are the bic disposable razors of watches.

Wear, bin em.

If you wann a proper time piece you by Rolex.

END OF


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Grosvenor said:


> It makes me laugh the way you guys go on about this jap crap like it was some sort of luxury brand.
> 
> Seiko's are the bic disposable razors of watches.
> 
> ...


Wow. Welcome to the forum.

Now, your obviously lost (in every sense). The swiss forum is about 3 up from this one. Dont let the door hit your ass on the way out....


----------



## Grosvenor (Mar 14, 2010)

I see it as a mission in life to educate the less well informed.

Japanese watches, like everything else they make, are efficient but ultimately bland and

soul less.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Grosvenor said:


> I see it as a mission in life to educate the less well informed.
> 
> Japanese watches, like everything else they make, are efficient but ultimately bland and
> 
> soul less.


I think not young man. That seems to be a very blinkered view you have there. Have you ever owned a Seiko or other Japanese watch? I've had several Seiko's and Citizens and an Orient over the years and they've all been superb watches that have kept excellent time.

How can you say that this is bland and souless...










and this is not...


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I used to think a little bit like you, but would never dream of expressing such a bigoted opinion on a forum!

I started out with Japanese watches, because that was all I could afford. When my interest was rekindled in my 40's, I started buying and tinkering with vintage watches (Swiss and American). I then started collecting Swiss watches (Ulysse Nardin, Zenith, Rolex, Tudor, TAG, Oris) and some Swiss made but "English" Rotarys.

A few weeks ago, I bought some Citizens (set of all 3 Blue Angels types plus some others), and I've now started on Seikos (4 Monsters, 007 and 6309). While the Seikos may lag a little behind the better Swiss watches in the finish of their cases and dials, they cost 20 or 30 times less. To my eyes, a Seiko Monster (and that's one of their cheaper auto models) is as well finished as anything at twice the price, while the Citizens (their most expensive models) are right up there with branded Swiss watches like Longines.

I'm now a convert to the charms of budget Japanese watches, while still appreciating that you get more if you spend a LOT more on a Swiss watch. I'm happy to buy both.


----------



## Grosvenor (Mar 14, 2010)

Ah Yes

Nearly forgot.

As Thunderbolt illustrates so perfectly, the Japanese are the master of copying.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Grosvenor said:


> Ah Yes
> 
> Nearly forgot.
> 
> As Thunderbolt illustrates so perfectly, the Japanese are the master of copying.


And what may I ask make you such an expert?

So you are an expert. I've just read your somewhat snobbish post in the introductory forum.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)




----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

"It makes me laugh the way you guys go on about this jap crap like it was some sort of luxury brand."

Laugh silently, please. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Grosvenor said:


> It makes me laugh the way you guys go on about this jap crap like it was some sort of luxury brand.
> 
> Seiko's are the bic disposable razors of watches.
> 
> ...


:groan:

Your brand snobbery betrays you, Monsieur Troll. Of 10 posts, most of them negative, 8 are in the Japanese forums. Why a Swiss watch effete is slumming in the wrong forum is ... actually pretty well evident.

Welcome to my ignore list :Troll: .



thunderbolt said:


> ... How can you say that this is bland and souless...


E-gads. No little crown. OMFG ... how ugly.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

clockworks said:


> The things that I try and stay away from are the devices that stores use to remove security tags. The ones that are screwed to the counter (it's a chrome disk like a small ashtray) contain horrendously powerful magnets. Get within a few inches while you're paying at B&Q or Tesco, and you'll mess up the balance spring.


Now that's good advice :thumbsup:

Also be careful not to lay your wallet with all your plastic in it near these, it can be rather embarrassing to have all your cards rejected at the checkout/restaurant etc. I know one person it happened to a while ago.


----------

